# 2013 Lib-Tech TRS



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Good review. What size did you get? Also, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm a taller dude at 6ft 2in and weight about 220 I'm currently using the 161 for more stability and powder if the moment happens. So far loving the board. My only small complaint is I miss that Catch Free feeling my Skate Banana gives me. But the TRS is way more stable at speed and out ollies that board easily. Still for hard charging its one of the best boards I've ridden. 

My top six boards of all time that I've owned are and in no paticular order. 

Lib- Tech Skate Banana 156W

Rome Agent 158

Lib-Tech TRS 161

Burton Custom-X 158

Burton Fish 156 HD ( no powder board like it )

Rome Mod 160 (backcountry destroyer)


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I was thinking about a 159 TRS myself (190 lbs). How would you compare it to the Agent? I have a 160 cambered Agent right now.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

kevano said:


> Thanks for the info. I was thinking about a 159 TRS myself (190 lbs). How would you compare it to the Agent? I have a 160 cambered Agent right now.


Stiffer than the cambered agent for sure, the side cut to the TRS is more aggressive and the Magne-Traction edges are a definite upgrade. But I have an older agent. Before the duel side-cut but I did demo an new agent rocker and I almost bought that before I demoed the TRS. Both boards were awesome and in still thinking about adding the Agent Rocker to my quiver of boards I own too. What came down to it was the base on the TRS felt faster, the edges were more aggressive, the true twin shape of the TRS felt more natural, and the over all stiffness of the board. I was looking for and All Mountain board that could charge down hill and be perfect for jumps either man made or natural. Both boards are great, but I preferred the TRS. But the Agent Rocker was close second. If you like Rome the Mod is closer to the TRS. It's a twin board that matches the TRS in stiffness and can go huge on if you want to. 

I like both Rome and Lib- Tech for boards I'd buy either company anytime. Both back up their products and build quality stuff.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

My Agent camber is a bit older too. So, this is a good comparison. Thanks!


----------



## Pkinsp (Nov 15, 2012)

kevano said:


> Thanks for the info. I was thinking about a 159 TRS myself (190 lbs). How would you compare it to the Agent? I have a 160 cambered Agent right now.


I am the same weight 190 lbs, and have the 162 TRS (I don't think there is a 161). Good board, but I wish I went with a 159. It turns well and rides fast. I found that it was not quite as stable as some wider lib tech boards, but more playful with more pop. Unless you are planning a lot of powder days, I think you are fine with 159. 

I agree that you have to file down the edges a little. It's too grabby out of the box. I only detuned toward the nose and tail, but it made a big difference and rode a lot better after that.


----------



## Madlen (Oct 19, 2013)

Very good review of the trs, thank.you! Especially the comparison with the skate banana. Can't really decide which one to get. On the one hand the trs material seems better using basaltans stuff on the other hand i think what the skate banana features is totally enough for me. I am am advanced rider, riding since ten years, i weigh 128. I am not a park rider,.but i don't know if i can ride an mountain destroying missile either, i don't go on high speed every chance i get, so i am.not sure if the trs is "too much" for me? I am looking for a relaxed board, which kind of takes me to the next riding level for the next 4-5 years. 

Greetings from germany!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Madlen said:


> Very good review of the trs, thank.you! Especially the comparison with the skate banana. Can't really decide which one to get. On the one hand the trs material seems better using basaltans stuff on the other hand i think what the skate banana features is totally enough for me. I am am advanced rider, riding since ten years, i weigh 128. I am not a park rider,.but i don't know if i can ride an mountain destroying missile either, i don't go on high speed every chance i get, so i am.not sure if the trs is "too much" for me? I am looking for a relaxed board, which kind of takes me to the next riding level for the next 4-5 years.
> 
> Greetings from germany!


You would probably be fine with either board.

To be honest, I disagree with the review on a couple of points:

TRS is not really that stiff. Stiffer than the Skate Banana for sure (esp. in the tips – the camber sections contribute to that), but pretty mid range for all-mountain decks.
While the TRS encourages charging (to a degree), it actually does ride slow perfectly fine. Again, not a Skate Banana, but definitely plenty playful at slower speeds.

Frankly, it sounds like the OP was in a bit over his head with the TRS and his skills (esp. for charging and speed) were still catching up with what the board can handle.
So while the review is correct that the Skate Banana is even less catchy and more playful, the TRS is definitely not primarily a ‘missile’ and should not be ‘too much’ for an advanced rider.

A few other considerations:

If you are looking at 2013-14 models, the camber profile for the TRS has changed so the above review is not fully applicable.
Also, for 2013-14 there is the Superbanana, which has the profile and construction of the 2012-13 TRS, but a softer flex closer to the Skate Banana – that could be good choice for you.
Finally, is your weight 128lbs/58kg or 128kg/280lbs? If the latter, then there is no Skate Banana that is big and stiff enough for you for all-mountain riding. Conversely if you weigh 128lbs/58kg, then you are right at the bottom end of the weight range for a TRS (unless your feet are small enough that one of the narrow sizes).


----------



## Madlen (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for that quick reply, very helpful!! I meant 128 lbs/58 kg !:laugh:. 
I think 154 cm should be fine. 

I also was looking at the 2013-2014 TRS - do i loose a lot of playfullness with the new camber profile?


----------



## Tiwk88 (Nov 13, 2013)

Great review! @cyfer. I picked up the TRS c2btx at the end of last season. Working on the tuning aspect. Do you recommend going with a 1° base bevel and 2° side bevel (88°). You stated you just used the gummy stone to take away some of the bite, for a much better ride. Did you use that at a 45° angle like you would with a standard file to de-tune? Trying to get a solid feel the first time out. Coming from a straight edge to the mange traction. Any feedback/recommendations would be great!


----------



## Chapaloo (Feb 4, 2014)

*Vs. Rossignol Templar Magtek*

Has anyone ridden the Rossi Templar Magtek ?

Rode it recently and carved the ice like a dream. Does this board perform better ?

Any one know?


----------



## Ghost_ (Feb 17, 2014)

Concerning TRS,

I am also considering to buy this board, and I am not 100% sure. So I have experience of riding for 5 years now and I'd like to make an upgrade to continue developing skills. I am starting to learn some freestyling tricks and jumping. I would say that 70% is jumping/freestyle and 30% freeride. So I decided to make an upgrade and already bought bindings burton malavita and boots burton ion. 
My question is: 
1) would this board perfectly satisfy my needs or should I consider something else?
2) what size do I need? my sizes are boots 9(42 euro), weight 165 lbs(75kg), height 5'10(175cm).
Thank you in advance


----------



## shredjesse (Jan 29, 2014)

I've ridden TRS boards in the past, and tried this years.

Like it a lot... wish it came in a better waist width for "bigger" foot sizes (I'm a 10.5 and it's too small when I really get into it) and it came with a non extruded base. It just doesn't hold wax like a sintered base, nor does it take hits as well. For the price, I'm perplexed that they get away with such a low quality base.


----------

